# Fortress (Zombie Game) - ROUND 2



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

*SAME GAME AS BEFORE. RULES UPDATED TO REFLECT FINAL CONFIGURATION OF LAST GAME.*

*The Game:* Zombie Outbreak

*The Concept:*

Anybody interested in playing needs to post in this thread some indication of your interest to play (like I'm in, or I'm down, or I'm a survivor) at any time throughout the game (so if you don't play from the start, you can still play later on)

After I've gotten a few people as initial survivors, I will initiate the outbreak by infecting some of them at random (there will be a PM from me with initial outbreak instructions). I will post in this thread once zombies are activated.

Once those initial zombies are created, they will begin infecting others. Those not infected will begin to try to shoot the zombies.

*The Rules:*

1. All game play occurs in this thread, by PM's, and in the "Abandoned Villages (R2)" thread when it is available. The rules for interaction are:

2. Everybody gets one turn per day (shot or bite) unless you have a power up (see power up section below)

3. You stay in your status all day, and only go into the next mode the next day.

4. Gameplay will be suspended from 11:59pm Friday night through 12:01am Monday morning.

For example, if you are a zombie today and get shot, tomorrow you will be dead, the following day you will be a survivor

*Zombie Rules*

1. Zombies attack by *PMing* *another player stating* "I have bitten you and you are now infected in the zombie game" or something to that effect. Send me a copy of the PM or add me to the "conversation".

2. Zombies can only bite one person per day unless they have a power up (see below)

3. Zombies can post in this thread, but they can only grunt (so might not make sense to post in here if you don't want to get shot)

*Survivor Rules*

1. Survivors attack by *POSTING IN THIS THREAD *"I shoot so-and-so"

2. Survivors can only shoot one person per day unless they have a power up (see below)

3. Survivors can communicate in any manner they feel will help their chances of survival (ie, by PM, by communicating in this thread, etc).

*Transition Stage Rules*

1. There is only one transition stage in this game: DEAD.

2. Once a zombie is shot, they will be dead the next day, then a survivor the following.

3. When a survivor is bitten, they will be a zombie the next day.

4. If a survivor is shot, the shooter will be fed to the zombies and will become a zombie the next day.

5. If a zombie is bitten, the biter will be "cured" and will become a survivor the next day.

*Dead Mode*

1. If you were a zombie and get shot, you are dead for the next day, when you awake the third day you will be a survivor

2. Dead players can't post in this thread, because, well you're dead.

3. If you are dead, you can't bite

4. If you are dead and you get shot or bitten it was just a waste of a shot or bite by somebody because you will be a survivor anyway

The game ends when there are either no more survivors (meaning everybody playing has been infected or already is a zombie) or there are no more zombies (meaning every zombie has been shot and is dead or survivor mode)

*Power Ups:*

Look for a thread called "Abandoned Villages (R2)", which will appear at random, where there will be challenges that the survivors and zombies can participate in to earn special skills. So for example, the challenges would be something like "most creative zombie story in 200 words or less" which would be judged by vote from members of the board, highest number of votes at the end of that day would win, stuff like that.

You would keep the prize until you transformed (so if you are a survivor and get bit, you would lose the shotgun the day you become a zombie, but still have it while gestating)

The prizes are:

Double Barrel Shotgun (used by survivors for two shots per day)

Bite Proof Armor (used by survivors to survive one zombie bite per day)

Mutated Genetic Code (used by zombies to bite two times per day)

Fast Zombie (used by zombies to avoid one shot per day)

If you receive a power-up for the opposite mode you're in (i.e. you're a zombie and win a shotgun), that power-up will remain dormant until you switch modes. At that point, it will become activated and follow the rules above.

I will not disclose the power-ups in this thread, the results will only be found in the "Abandoned Villiages (R2)" threads.

Okay, let the sign ups begin. Be warned, this could get bloody.

*List of Players*

Master Slacker

Badal

EM_PS

Engineergurl

Envirotex

Flyer

Major Highway

blybrook (started 5/21)

pbrme

Knight1Fox3

csb


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2012)

I shoot the next poster's balls


----------



## goodal (May 10, 2012)

Dang I'm not even a zombie yet. So we have to pm Dexman when we bite someone? I'm in.


----------



## EM_PS (May 10, 2012)

I shoot MS in the 8 mile, and the next poster is a brain eatin @#%$!


----------



## engineergurl (May 10, 2012)

here's my zombie that kept me safe...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GuqB1BQVr4&amp;ob=av2e

I'm in to try to hold out my winning streak...


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2012)

6 posts in and I'm already ROFLing here.


----------



## envirotex (May 10, 2012)

I'm in.

bring it, zombies.


----------



## envirotex (May 10, 2012)

oh and

fdsajkl;


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 10, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## engineergurl (May 10, 2012)

I just have to say, when I first heard that song, I was really confused because I thought it was a chic singing....


----------



## goodal (May 11, 2012)

The Bieb is :ghey:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

So far we're at 7 players:

Master Slacker

Badal

EM_PS

Engineergurl

Envirotex

Flyer

Major Highway

If we can get a few more players, we can get this started on Monday.

MH, if you could use your admin powers to add this player list to the first post it would be helpful.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

I can edit my posts, but only for a certain time period. I will send a PM to all the other Round 1 players to see if any of them would like to play again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

The winners for this round will be:

longest survivor streak

longest zombie streak

Marksman (most successful zombie kills)

Fat Zombie (most successful survivor bites)


----------



## blybrook PE (May 11, 2012)

I'll get intune with this round after I get back from vacation next week. Can include me in the list of players if you wish, but I'll be checked out until the 21st.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to sit this one out. I didn't play too much in the last one due to being too busy at work and I'm getting busier by the minute.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

Bly, I'll activate you as a player on the 21st.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2012)

Let the 2nd round of nut shots begin! I'm in. :thumbs:

EDIT: Should we make a post of this in one of the "waiting" time threads for the latest round of test-takers? Try and get some new blood in here? I don't think many of them read the Shoot the Breeze forum.


----------



## Master slacker (May 11, 2012)

Have a prize for the most successful recruiter. Random bites or shots that result in a n00b joining the nut shots.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

Would anyone be opposed to introducing various success rates on shots/bites? For example, a shot would have a 75% kill success rate, so if a survivor shot at a zombie 1 in 4 shots would be a miss. It would be the same % for zombie bites, so not all bites would be successful either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2012)

Perhaps. But what are the circumstances? Each day a random number from 1-4 will be picked and that shot or bite will be a miss? Will that be across the board? For each person would be pretty hectic.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

I hadn't put much thought into the logistics (something for me to deal with "behind the scenes" anyways), just wasn't sure the group's thought on it. I won't initiate this unless I get a consensus.


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2012)

it weould prolong the game a little and add a little more guess work, but it does seem like a logistical nightmare. You would have to have a game summary or something every day to let everyone know what succeeded and failed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

Fair enough, I will keep it simple.

Game is officially underway. Everyone has been notified via PM of thier status for today


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2012)

Statistically, seven players is gonna make for a short game. Bring on the nOOb zombie hordes!! I'm a survivor baby!


----------



## pbrme (May 14, 2012)

I was out all weekend... Can I get in today?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

Anyone can join anytime. Welcome to the game.

Current list of players:

Master Slacker

Badal

EM_PS

Engineergurl

Envirotex

Flyer

Major Highway

pbrme

blybrook (will join 5/21)


----------



## EM_PS (May 14, 2012)

click click...


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 14, 2012)

&lt;--Chambers a round and blasts Engineergurl. Center mass as the usual target in this game is not applicable.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

Good shot on EG


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> &lt;--Chambers a round and blasts Engineergurl. Center mass as the usual target in this game is not applicable.


So you can't blast zombie chesticles?


----------



## EM_PS (May 14, 2012)

...BOOM! shot to MH's frank &amp; beans (apologies Major)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

Good shot on MH.

I'm starting to think I f'ed something up with the fact that so far the shots have been perfect...


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2012)

Need a larger zombie population


----------



## EM_PS (May 14, 2012)

gimme some water, ...


----------



## csb (May 14, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/zombie_how


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

CSB, since you're the resident expert (knowing that existed on the oatmeal website), you should come play. It'll be fun. I promise.


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2012)

badal said:


> Need a larger zombie population


Methinks VT and Krak should join the game as zombies...


----------



## chaosiscash (May 14, 2012)

I can't play this time. Work is getting super busy (June jubilee in May). Maybe next time.


----------



## goodal (May 14, 2012)

(badal holds 12ga waist high) Kerblam!!! Down goes a writhing envirotex.


----------



## csb (May 14, 2012)

What the heck, I'll join!


----------



## envirotex (May 14, 2012)

badal said:


> (badal holds 12ga waist high) Kerblam!!! Down goes a writhing envirotex.


Well, that was just rude. I shoot you back in self defense.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

envirotex said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > (badal holds 12ga waist high) Kerblam!!! Down goes a writhing envirotex.
> ...


Knock it off, both of you. Just wait until your mother gets home....

BTW, badal is fed to the zombies.

In the case of the zombies vs Enviro, we the jury find the defendent (enviro) not guilty of murder in the 2nd degree. But we do find her guilty of neglegent manslaughter and is hereby sentenced to 1 day in timeout. You will not be allowed to shoot anyone tomorrow, but will get your shotgun back on Wednesday.


----------



## envirotex (May 14, 2012)

I knew I should have hired that $1000/hr lawyer.


----------



## pbrme (May 15, 2012)

It's quiet in here...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2012)

pbrme said:


> It's quiet in here...
























/&gt;http://xkcd.com/1037/


----------



## pbrme (May 15, 2012)

A'little TOO Quite!!!

Look out He's commin straight for us!!!!

..................(======()

|`\__,------,-------;;;;----- ---,___4	

|_----\--+c)===/-;---;;----/ '""""""""'	`````````````````````````_MasterSlacker_

.........../_/..........\-(..............................................................*|{|}{}|{}|{\*

..........................\..\

Well, that didn't turn out right,

I shoot MS'ses zombie chode


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2012)

pbr, you need glasses bro 'cus you just shot your homeboy. Bad shot.

I hear the zombies really like pbr (especially in the south)...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2012)

Another day in the zombie apocalypse. Whew.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2012)

Good shot on Fox


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2012)

I shoot CSB


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2012)

He pities you because you're getting fed to the zombies. Sorry EG.


----------



## EM_PS (May 16, 2012)

What the F, I shoot Badal dead-nuts in the....well, nuts x_x


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

Good shot EM

Sorry for the slow responses, got tied up with family stuff last night and couldn't post updates. Everyone should have received their responses by now. There was a ton of action yesterday, lets see how things go today...


----------



## EM_PS (May 17, 2012)

I shoot EG in the cans - yah, I went there! #*BLAMMO!*@


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

Oh no you di-n't.

Check your PM's.


----------



## EM_PS (May 17, 2012)

:brickwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

Ok, executive decision to keep things fun/interesting

It really is a shame that EM managed to trip over one of the many shotguns strewn over the playing field and set it off with EG's chesticles being in the line of fire. EG, you've been killed and will return to the land of the living on Monday. (no one will get credit for the shot, for anyone tracking the "marksman" award)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

Wait, who says I keep a spreadsheet. I've just been winging it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

I shoot MH in the junk...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

****RULE MODIFICATION****

There is currently no penalty for a zombie biting a zombie (unlike survivors shooting survivors).

Therefore, the following rule will be implemented retroactively starting at 12:01am this morning:

Zombie brains contain the anti-virus. You munch a zombie, you'll be cured the next day. There will NOT be a "dead" intermediate day. Bad bites will NOT be posted in this thread.

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 20, 2012)

askdljfnn asldkfj mnaslkdfn


----------



## engineergurl (May 21, 2012)

I shoot Sapper... right in the.... hmmmm... head, sniper style.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

Stats update:

There have only been 2 people with good shots, and they each have 2.

There have been 6 different people with good bites, 3 of which are tied with 2 each.

Two people are tied with longest survivor streak (3 days, both ended).

One person has the longest zombie streak (5 days - still active).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I shoot Sapper... right in the.... hmmmm... head, sniper style.


----------



## engineergurl (May 21, 2012)

does that mean I'm a zombie again?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 21, 2012)

Since EM shot a survivor last Thursday and this is my first day of figuring out where everyone is...

I shoot EM!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

Good shot on EM_PS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

Oops, you're right. Spreadsheet has been corrected (3 people with good shots, 2 of which have 2 each), but I can't edit the post to show corrected stats.

Good shot on CSB.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 21, 2012)

Dangit... Already getting converted to the dark side...

What are the totals for each side?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> What are the totals for each side?


Both sides total to 11 players...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2012)

There has been some confusion as to the "dead" days and other transitions. Here's a summary:

If a survivor is shot, the shooter is fed to the zombies and will become a zombie the next day

if a survivor is bitten, they will become a zombie the next day

if a zombie is shot, they will be dead for a day, then a survivor the next

if a zombie is bitten, the biter will become a survivor the next day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2012)

OK, I'm in.

If I'm ever a zombie, I'm getting a Michael Jackson Thriller zombie get up and starting a dance routine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

Sapper said:


> I shoot Flyer


Good shot Sap. This shot counts as today's action because it happened after midnight ET this morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

Sapper said:


> And seriously, I did invite VTE, I need him to corroborate my story!


Award will be given once confirmation arrives.


----------



## goodal (May 23, 2012)

According to my calculations, there were alot of Zombies yesterday.


----------



## EM_PS (May 23, 2012)

I get all 187 on Envirotex - cap ----&gt; busted -----&gt; Envirotex's grill


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

badal said:


> According to my calculations, there were alot of Zombies yesterday.


You are correct.



EM_PS said:


> I get all 187 on Envirotex - cap ----&gt; busted -----&gt; Envirotex's grill


Wow, she really splattered. What were you using, 12 guage buckshot? She will be dead tomorrow and a survivor on Friday.


----------



## EM_PS (May 23, 2012)

It shoots thru schools, Lol


----------



## goodal (May 23, 2012)

chik chik, poof poof. Two silenced rounds through pbrme from my birdsnext.


----------



## engineergurl (May 23, 2012)

I shoot MS in the his hairy pair.

And Sap, if VT joined because of anyone, it was because I've been bugging him for weeks... back off my cool aid. I got VT, KRAK and YMZ as mine... :argue:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

badal said:


> chik chik, poof poof. Two silenced rounds through pbrme from my birdsnext.





engineergurl said:


> I shoot MS in the his hairy pair.


Good shot. SPLATTER BONUS!!!









engineergurl said:


> And Sap, if VT joined because of anyone, it was because I've been bugging him for weeks... back off my cool aid. I got VT, KRAK and YMZ as mine... :argue:


Until I get the word from any of them, no-one's gettin' nothin'

BTW,

Kool-aid is spelled with a K...


----------



## engineergurl (May 23, 2012)

not MY cool aid!


----------



## EM_PS (May 24, 2012)

All the other zombies with the pumped up kicks

better run better run, outrun my gun...

I shoot Knightfox in the low hanging fruit!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Said fruit is now puree. Good shot.


----------



## goodal (May 24, 2012)

I mow down Blybrook and all his carnivorus cohorts!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Good shot on bly, but he's a quick one...


----------



## EM_PS (May 25, 2012)

ljgmvm fe


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

Good shot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

Stats update so far (not counting Sap's shot this morning):

3 players tied for most days as a survivor (5 days)

Longest current survivor streak is 3 days.

1 player has most days as a zombie (7 days)

Longest current zombie streak is 4 days.

Best marksman has 4 good shots (out of 17 total shots for the group)

Hungriest zombie has 3 good bites (out of 27 total bites for the group)

The last two days tied as the fewest total number of zombies since the second day of the game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

Sapper said:


> So, the person currently in the lead for the marksmanship award, would said person have four confirmed kills at this point? Also, now that the bad bites rule is in effect, we kind of need a few more status updates in order to narrow down our tracking spreadsheets.


I was actually writing it as you posted...


----------



## envirotex (May 25, 2012)

I shoot Sap from behind, execution style.

And call him out for PWZ.


----------



## envirotex (May 25, 2012)

Posting while zombie...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Posting while zombie...


He shot someone this morning...

Sorry Enviro, you're being fed to the zombies.


----------



## envirotex (May 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Posting while zombie...
> ...



See the note below (zombie on the 24th)...Who shot him? Or does he have some special power that I don't know about? Or is he going around sneaking zombie anti-venom by biting people that he knows are zombies? That's low...very low. Hmm...Brain sandwiches are starting to sound good.

Sent 23 May 2012 - 01:07 PM

Good bite. Sapper will be a zombie tomorrow.

To those that understand, no explanation is necessary.

To those that do not understand, no explanation is possible.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

His strategy is his own. All I know is that he bit a zombie while being a zombie yesterday, was cured, and returned to survivor-land today.

This bad bite "cure" was going to make things interesting because you can no-longer assume that someone will still be a zombie today if they were a zombie yesterday...


----------



## envirotex (May 25, 2012)

Oh...you're on a list alright.

That's OK, though. I like it on the dark side.


----------



## goodal (May 25, 2012)

I shooteth Blybrook againe. I am in dire straights and doth need a fellow companion to shooteth him as well to make it count.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)

Once again, nice shot. But like last time, it's merely a flesh wound...


----------



## goodal (May 25, 2012)

really somebody else pleeeeeze shoot bly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 27, 2012)

^^^ does that mean the naked guy will be a survivor tomorrow, or will the officer be fed to the zombies?


----------



## goodal (May 27, 2012)

eeeewwweeee yuck!


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2012)

Sapper said:


> Okay, seriously, this is just a game, right? I mean, none of you live in Miami and are taking this game to the next level are you?
> 
> http://www.huffingto..._n_1548359.html


You know, a search for more news on this brings up way too many "modern day Hannibal" references. I hardly think one can compare Anthony Hopkins as Lecter to a naked guy tripping balls on LSD who growls at police while he gnaws on some guys face.


----------



## goodal (May 29, 2012)

Thank you. I shoot him as well. Got no love on this last week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 29, 2012)

Good shots on Bly, his quickness has been defeated.


----------



## EM_PS (May 29, 2012)

Once again, I pop a cap in Envirotex's grill! -----&gt; SPLATTER! x_x


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 29, 2012)

Not a good shot. MH shot you on Friday and you're dead today.

Edit: Corrected the shot results.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 29, 2012)

^^^ My bad. I corrected my previous post.


----------



## EM_PS (May 29, 2012)

^ Boooo! The rules need clarification:



> 1. If a survivor is shot, the shooter is fed to the zombies and will become a zombie the next day
> 2. if a survivor is bitten, they will become a zombie the next day
> 
> 3. if a zombie is shot, they will be dead for a day, then a survivor the next
> ...


In all of the above (except #3?), you change on the following day - Do you have to be dead for an entire full day when you get popped as a zombie, when everything else has you changed the day following the bite / shot?

I want a recount!  ldman:


----------



## goodal (May 29, 2012)

Sapper said:


> Ummmm, well, I shot him on the 25th, so shouldn't he be dead today?


Thats what I had but I doubted skills. NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 29, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> ^ Boooo! The rules need clarification:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The transition was very deliberate to match what I've seen in zombie movies (ie Resident Evil). If you get bitten (or fed to the zombies), you turn into a zombie relatively quickly. The same would be true for a zombie who has been given the "cure".

However if you're a zombie and shot, well then, you just got splattered all over the place and would probably need some time to come back. Hence, the dead day.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 29, 2012)

fklasdfnlkav nka;sdfj lkasdnfl;naskl;dfnasjkl;fo


----------



## EM_PS (May 29, 2012)

:jerkit:


----------



## EM_PS (May 30, 2012)

Once again...



EM_PS said:


> Once again, I pop a cap in Envirotex's grill! -----&gt; SPLATTER! x_x


:bananapowerslide:

xxxxxxxx &lt;---------- Envirotex's grave


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2012)

I'm gonna play spin the bottle because I don't do this tracking non-sense...

&lt;SPIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN&gt;

&lt;twirl&gt;

&lt;....twirl....&gt;

&lt;.......twirl........&gt;

&lt;STOP&gt;

I blast engineergurl right in the baby maker.


----------



## EM_PS (May 30, 2012)

:Banane36:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Once again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shot on Envirotex



Sapper said:


> Well, let's see, not many data points in my spreadsheet today so here's a shot in the dark.....
> 
> BLAM, BLAM, BLAM... I shoot KnightFox... in the junk.


Bad shot. Fox is a survivor today, and you will be fed to the zombies.



Master slacker said:


> I blast engineergurl right in the baby maker.


Good shot.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 31, 2012)

I shoot sapper!


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2012)

^^^ And I kick what's left of sapper's balls. High pitched, girly-like screams of pain from zombies fuel my rage.


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna play spin the bottle AGAIN because I don't do this tracking non-sense...

&lt;SPIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN&gt;

&lt;twirl&gt;

&lt;....twirl....&gt;

&lt;.......twirl........&gt;

&lt;STOP&gt;

I blast KnightFox right in the junk.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> I shoot sapper!


Good shot. Good timing too, had it been 11 minutes earlier you would have been screwed.



Master slacker said:


> ^^^ And I kick what's left of sapper's balls. High pitched, girly-like screams of pain from zombies fuel my rage.


Good kick. Unfortunately, it doesn't do anything...



Master slacker said:


> I blast KnightFox right in the junk.


Good shot.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 31, 2012)

I timed it that way, would have preferred 12:01,but will take it. Leaves little chance for zombie vs zombie biting and quick return to land of living.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

But not until Monday...


----------



## blybrook PE (May 31, 2012)

Sap, you were teaming up with Badal to shoot me last week and end my run as a zombie. I was fine just sitting around in the background.


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2012)

I shoot csb in the fun-bags (x)(x)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> I shoot csb in the fun-bags (x)(x)


Good shot, although I am never really an advocate for the distruction of boobies...

:Banane20:



Sapper said:


> Yep, when its a zombie apocalypse, sapper looks out for sapper.


And Sapper also doesn't follow the rules about posting as a zombie...


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2012)

I must've been a bottle baby


----------



## csb (May 31, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> I shoot csb in the fun-bags (x)(x)


Well, that's just rude.


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2012)

^^^PWZ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

Car in front of me at the drive-thru during lunch:


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2012)

is that an ax on the top of that car?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

It would be funny if it was, but it's only the shopping center's sign.


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2012)

Sapper said:


> > And Sapper also doesn't follow the rules about posting as a zombie...
> 
> 
> growl...oops....growl


While repeatedly kicking Sapper's zombie head:

_&lt;kick&gt; &lt;kick&gt;_

stop trying

_&lt;kick&gt;_

to talk you

_&lt;kick&gt;_

fly infested zombie

_&lt;kick&gt;_

piece of shit!

_&lt;kick&gt; &lt;kick&gt;_

Pistol whip across the face &amp; I'm done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

^^^ And that's why there's a dead day after being shot. It takes a while to put all the pieces back together again...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

Sapper said:


> > Pistol whip across the face &amp; I'm done
> 
> 
> Bite! Can I do that? Please....


Sorry, you ain't got no teeth left. Should have thought of that before EM put the whoopin' on.


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2012)

Sapper said:


> [bite! Can I do that? Please....


Its alright, we're tight when you're not a brain eater...

...right?


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2012)

I kick the back-stabbing Sapper in the balls again since he insists on talking back.

One more time for good measure. &lt;BALL KICK&gt;


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2012)

HOOORRKK! *SPITS* impossibly large LOOGIE on whats left of the zombie Sapper


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2012)

Damn...

The only thing that didn't happen to poor ole Sap is something that Mr. Duke Nukem will take care of after we all go to bed... well... after he rips his zombie head off...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2012)

I smack VT in the head with my skillet. Then shoot him for good measure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^ Good shot on VT


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 1, 2012)

I shoot Flyer


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 1, 2012)

I shoot Badal. I will not describe how or where, as to not make you all cringe.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 1, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> I shoot Flyer


Bad shot, you're being fed to the zombies.



engineergurl said:


> I shoot Badal. I will not describe how or where, as to not make you all cringe.


Good shot. He is officially splattered (although not as bad as Sapper).


----------



## goodal (Jun 1, 2012)

rackin frackin grumble growl


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 1, 2012)

OH


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 1, 2012)

I got shot last week and didn't even notice. That's what I get for sneaking off to the Dells with the family for a couple of days.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 2, 2012)

hhooouuurrrrrrrkkkkk!

_

__

___


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

Updated stats through this weekend:

Two people tied with 7 total days as survivors (4 people tied with 6)

Current zombie leader has 11 total days, and holds the current longest streak at 5 days.

Best marksman currently has 6 good shots

Hungriest zombie currently has 5 good bites

We currently have the fewest surivors since May 24th.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's a snapshot of my spreadsheet as of Friday (not sure why it's so blurry, but Red = zombie, green = survivor, &amp; Black = dead)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

Good shot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sapper said:


> BLAM, BLAM, BLAM... I shoot KnightFox... in the junk.


Happened to be cleaning my gun this morning and subsequently had it aimed at Sapper's junk. BOOOOM! I shoot Sapper and his nuts are obliterated. Guess that'll teach me to clean a loaded gun.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, seeing as Sapper had a good shot 45 minutes ago, you probably already know you're getting fed to the zombies...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

You're reading the chart wrong...


----------



## goodal (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry Knightfox, but as my only confirmed zombie data point, I must blast a hole in your zombe gut.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 5, 2012)

Good shot.


----------



## goodal (Jun 6, 2012)

With no action in the last couple of days, a well researched shot is not possible. So, I lean over the edge of the roof of my well fortified, zombie proof mansion and blindly pop a cap at...Envirotex???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2012)

good shot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

So who's going to win, the survivors or the zombies? I don't see either side wrapping this up anytime soon...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

good shot


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

Stats through right now (including Sap's shot above)

Survivor:

Most days: Two people tied with 9

Longest Current streak: two people tied with 3

Zombie:

Most days: 14 days

Longest current streak: 8 days

Best marksman: 7 good shots

Hungriest zombie: 5 good bites

This morning there were 6 zombies, 1 dead, and 5 survivors.


----------



## goodal (Jun 7, 2012)

OK I'll bite...I mean shoot pbrme.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

What if I told you that was a bad shot?

Even though it's a good one...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

Trying to gage interest. How much would it be worth for me to post my entire spreadsheet, including who bit/shot who?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2012)

So how much would it be worth to NOT release it?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 8, 2012)

I shoot Sapper.

I there a prize for most times shot? I'm feeling a little bullet-riddled.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2012)

Good shot.


----------



## goodal (Jun 8, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> So how much would it be worth to NOT release it?


Whats the purpose of releasing? Revealing who has it in for who?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2012)

Just trying to see if I hold anything of value, that's all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, with EG's bite on CSB and Bly's bite on Sapper last night, the game is over. The zombies have won.

I will upload the final stats and the spreadsheet of how things turned out later today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

And BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

Final stats:

Duration: 23 days

Most days as a survivor: Major Highway (Sapper) at 10 days

Most days as a zombie: Pbrme with 16 days

Marksman Award (most good shots): Major Highway (Sapper) &amp; Badal tied with 7 each (and only 1 bad shot each)

Hungry Zombie Award (most good bites): Blybrook with 9 (he never had a bad bite)

Random stats:

At least half the players were zombies in all but 5 days of the game

9 of the 38 shots were bad (23.7%)

12 of the 47 bites were bad (25.5%)

Fewest status changes: 3 (Master Slacker, Blybrook, VTE)

Most status changes: 13 (Sapper)

Here's the spreadsheet:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

^ too bad it didn't last 28 days..... 

Thanks for the stats and running the game this time around.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

Post Game Post


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep thanks Dex, it was a fun!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL

/&gt;http://www.hlntv.com/article/2012/06/12/sales-zombie-bullets-rise


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm surprised I had the best bite record. I just used the spreadsheet that I developed. Figured I'd bite the unknowns!

Guess it worked out. Was a good game, thanks to Dex for running the second round and for Sapper for putting it together the first time!

Good game guys, I think it'd be worth repeating next test session waiting period; could get better if we get more people involved!


----------



## goodal (Jun 16, 2012)

I go out of town for the week and all hell breaks loose. I didnt know until this morning that zombies had taken over the earth. Great game everybody.


----------

